# Favorite Drinking Songs



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

What are your favorite drinking songs?

Big Bad Vodoo Daddy
You and Me (And The Bottle Makes Three





The Dubliners
Whiskey In The Jar





_(I did a search and didn't see this this before, but hard to believe it's not there.)_


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Not exactly celebratory, but still great...

John Barleycorn - Traffic

'The huntsman he can't hunt the fox, nor so loudly to blow his horn
And the tinker he can't mend kettle nor pot without a little barleycorn...'






Poison Whiskey - Lynyrd Skynyrd

'Daddy was a Cajun baby, raised on Southern land 
So my kinfolks tell me, was a street-fightin' man. 
Well, they rushed him down to see the doctor 
well, the doctor just checked his head
The only thing that's wrong with him 
was Johnny Walkers Red...'


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Basically every song by Jimmy Buffett


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Iago's drinking song in Otello isn't bad!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Somebody Buy Me a Drink by Oscar Brown Jr.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Not exactly celebratory, but still great...
> 
> John Barleycorn - Traffic
> 
> ...


Not exactly the type of songs one would sing at 1am in an Irish pub, but, I agree, still great. That Traffic one has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

We you to sing The Wild Rover in bars back in my college days. No, nay, never no more.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> Basically every song by Jimmy Buffett


Good point.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm glad no one mentioned this.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Iago's drinking song in Otello isn't bad!


indeed!


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

*Drinking Song of The Student Prince*

another version

"Let every true lover salute his sweetheart!"


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## schlot (Mar 30, 2015)

Drinking....well it's got to be Irish or maybe German Polka music, but mainly Irish.

The Pogues - If I Should Fall From The Grace of God






or perhaps

Dropkick Murphys -I'm Shipping Up To Boston


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

As Spike Milligan once said, 'Many people die of thirst but only the Irish are born with it...'


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2015)

There's only one for me...

The Philosopher's Song. (As above, but here with lyrics)


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Friends in Low Places
Alcohol
Red Solo Cup
Drinkin Bone
Drink in My Hand
The More I Drink
Ten Rounds with Jose Cuervo
Billy's Got His Beer Goggles On
Watermelon Crawl
My Kinda Party
One in Every Crowd
Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off

This is just the tip of the iceberg that is country music drinking songs.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

99 Bottles of beer on the wall is an example of a drinking song I heard in the good ole days.


----------

